# Cunego on CADD 8?



## mtwash125 (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks like cunego is riding a CADD 8 in this picture from velonews.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Seeing this picture makes me miss the Saeco red that much more.*

Why does there have to be sooooo much blue in the peloton this year? As for the Caad8 question ... I believe in the past, riders could achieve lighter bikes by having the all aluminum version as opposed to the carbon. I know ONCE at one point used aluminum TCR's on mountain stages of the Tour and Vuelta as opposed to the Carbon TCR's. It seems the Six13 frame is not really the weight advertised by Cannondale. For instance ... My Caad8 R5000 stock in a 54 is 16.9lbs. The Six13 in the stock 54 is 16.4lbs. Keep in mind the Six13 has Ksyrium SSC SL's (as opposed to Elites), full carbon fork including dropouts (as opposed to non carbon dropout Premium fork), the FSA 115 stem (as opposed to 140 stem), the FSA carbon wing bars (as opposed to 280 gram FSA aluminum), USE alien seat pin (as opposed to Cannondale Wind) and the DA 10 crank setup (as opposed to FSA Pro Team). All told, the components on the Six13 easily make the difference in weight between the R5000 Caad8 and Six13 R5000 DA10. Basic math on individual components works out to the Caad8 frame actually weighing LESS than the Six13. I think Cannondale hyped the Six13 as being so incredibly light without much credance. Gibo rode a Caad7 in the mountains of the 03 Giro instead of his Six13. Cunego rode a Caad8 on a few of the 04 Giro stages.


----------



## Turkey9186 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Cannondale marketing*

When the Caad4 and 5 frames came out, Cannondale touted how they could build a lighter all aluminum bike. This was in several magazine ads a few years ago. 
With the new management we suddenly have a carbon and aluminum bike. Is it lighter than a Caad8 aluminum? If both frames were built with identical build kits, I would say probably not. Does the 6/13 ride better? After 500 miles, the 6/13 is a lot less harsh than an all aluminum frame. I have onwed a Caad2 and a Caad5, and ridden a Caad3 and 4 frame. This is definitly the best yet.
I still think they jumped on the carbon/aluminum band wagon with all the manufactures though.
Jerry


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Cunego basically rode the whole Giro last year on a CAAD7. His Six13 was just a backup bike.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I've seen pics of a new Six13 with a complete aluminum rear end including seat tube that c-dale claims is lighter than the current carbon seat tube configuration. Essentially only top and down tubes are carbon.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> I've seen pics of a new Six13 with a complete aluminum rear end including seat tube that c-dale claims is lighter than the current carbon seat tube configuration. Essentially only top and down tubes are carbon.


I was at the Cdale factory last week and saw this frame in person. It was sweet looking but at this rate in a few more years Cdale will be the first manufacturer to make an entirely aluminum "carbon" frame.


----------



## pecka (Mar 17, 2005)

bikerbrian said:


> I was at the Cdale factory last week and saw this frame in person. It was sweet looking but at this rate in a few more years Cdale will be the first manufacturer to make an entirely aluminum "carbon" frame.


This is the new bike. I believe that Cannondale had to came w/ carbon frame simply because market pressure, all I know is Cannondale is Al frame company for me, so I really like the 6/13 but I would LOVE a caad8.  

Oh, and Gibo rode Caad7 during '03 Giro because there were no 6/13s at that time - he received first prototype just in time for '03 Tour.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

El Guapo said:


> As for the Caad8 question ... I believe in the past, riders could achieve lighter bikes by having the all aluminum version as opposed to the carbon. I know ONCE at one point used aluminum TCR's on mountain stages of the Tour and Vuelta as opposed to the Carbon TCR's. It seems the Six13 frame is not really the weight advertised by Cannondale.


The aluminum Giants are around 200 grams HEAVIER than the composite frames. You can see the weights here:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes

There are also Cannondale weights for those that want to compare.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

*CAAD 8 frame*

CAAD 8 and Six13 is the same design but one is alumium and other is carbon. Cannondale just release a full carbon frame called Cannondale Synapse.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

If it fits better and he likes the ride and WINS with it, he probably wants to keep it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Giant*

But the aluminum is alot stiffer. I've got a friend that does crits on the aluminum frame and road races on the carbon. He's a Cat2 and says in a sprint, you can really feel the difference. Maybe that's what's holding Zabel back!


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

El Guapo said:


> Why does there have to be sooooo much blue in the peloton this year? As for the Caad8 question ... I believe in the past, riders could achieve lighter bikes by having the all aluminum version as opposed to the carbon. I know ONCE at one point used aluminum TCR's on mountain stages of the Tour and Vuelta as opposed to the Carbon TCR's. It seems the Six13 frame is not really the weight advertised by Cannondale. For instance ... My Caad8 R5000 stock in a 54 is 16.9lbs. The Six13 in the stock 54 is 16.4lbs. Keep in mind the Six13 has Ksyrium SSC SL's (as opposed to Elites), full carbon fork including dropouts (as opposed to non carbon dropout Premium fork), the FSA 115 stem (as opposed to 140 stem), the FSA carbon wing bars (as opposed to 280 gram FSA aluminum), USE alien seat pin (as opposed to Cannondale Wind) and the DA 10 crank setup (as opposed to FSA Pro Team). All told, the components on the Six13 easily make the difference in weight between the R5000 Caad8 and Six13 R5000 DA10. Basic math on individual components works out to the Caad8 frame actually weighing LESS than the Six13. I think Cannondale hyped the Six13 as being so incredibly light without much credance. Gibo rode a Caad7 in the mountains of i the 03 Giro instead of his Six13. Cunego rode a Caad8 on a few of the 04 Giro stages.


i own a seaco term color CAAD7, yes, i like mine better than the blue lampre one.
i have both caad 7 & Six13 in size; 52, the caad7 is actually lighter than Six13.
the lightest c'dale now is caad 8. carbon is light, but to make carbon tube too light
meaning less layer in the tube, you will weaken the tube.
in fact, i wrote to canondale about this issue, they said that a size:52 frame may have
few difference in weight, for larger frame, 58, 56, six13 frame is ligher...
actually, i did not really like c'dale's ad..it is misleading. 
but i like their design, so my bought a six13 & use my caad7 as my climbing racing bike.
since caad7 frame is a stiffer frame, thus for climbing is better...


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Turkey9186 said:


> When the Caad4 and 5 frames came out, Cannondale touted how they could build a lighter all aluminum bike. This was in several magazine ads a few years ago.
> With the new management we suddenly have a carbon and aluminum bike. Is it lighter than a Caad8 aluminum? If both frames were built with identical build kits, I would say probably not. Does the 6/13 ride better? After 500 miles, the 6/13 is a lot less harsh than an all aluminum frame. I have onwed a Caad2 and a Caad5, and ridden a Caad3 and 4 frame. This is definitly the best yet.
> I still think they jumped on the carbon/aluminum band wagon with all the manufactures though.
> Jerry


i own a 1995 2.8Alum, 2004 Caad7 w/si crank & a 2005 Six13, i still train on my alum2.8.
i use caad7 for climb race, the new tube shape on the backend, really help with the ride.
the 2005 Saeco Six13, is a comfortable bike, but i feel, they are softer than caad7.
what is your opinion & WHY fusion.. so soon????? i can not catch up w. your product road map!!!!!


----------

